# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Игры во всем своем блеске: монитор AOC AGON c 4K IPS панелью и технологией NVIDIA G-SYNC

## Labs

AOC представляет первую 4K модель из серии игровых мониторов премиум-класса AGON AG271UG. 4K панель IPS-типа с диагональю 27 дюймов обеспечивает высокую детализацию UHD графики и точную цветопередачу в новейших играх. Кроме того, встроенный модуль NVIDIA G-SYNC гарантирует суперплавный игровой процесс и управляемость, минимизирует разрывы изображения, заикания и задержку ввода. Высокая производительность дисплея дополнена несколькими премиальными функциями для сохранения здоровья и хорошего самочувствия геймеров: подставкой AOC Ergo Dial Base со шкалой высот для регулировки положения монитора и технологией AOC Flicker-Free для снижения напряжения глаз во время длительных игровых сессий.

*Плавная 4K графика* 

Современные видеокарты и консоли уже способны воспроизводить игровую графику в разрешении 4K UHD (3840×2160 пикселей) с плавной сменой 60 кадров в секунду. AOC презентует модель AGON AG271UG – дисплей с соотношением сторон 16:9 для полной реализации потенциала мощных аппаратных средств и мастерства дизайнеров игр. 4K IPS панель с диагональю 27’’ обладает впечатляющей плотностью пикселей. Это позволяет игровым мирам предстать перед пользователями во всех деталях. Более того, технология IPS гарантирует высокую реалистичность цветов практически под любым углом. Благодаря NVIDIA G-SYNC геймеры оценят превосходные визуальные эффекты в полной мере даже в самых динамичных сценах. Встроенный модуль G-SYNC синхронизирует частоту обновления экрана с графическим ядром поддерживаемых видеокарт NVIDIA, чтобы исключить разрывы изображения, минимизировать заикания, а также устранить задержку ввода. В результате – суперплавная 4K графика и управляемый геймплэй без раздражающих отвлекающих факторов, а следовательно и более высокие достижения в киберспортивных состязаниях.

Альфонсо Клементе (Alfonso Clemente), менеджер по продукции AOC в европейском регионе, прокомментировал выход новой модели: «Наш 4K монитор из серии AGON отвечает требованиям самых хардкорных и насыщенных графикой игр, благодаря уже заслужившей доверие технологии G-SYNC от NVIDIA для безупречной синхронизации со своими графическими картами. Панель, оснащенная новейшими технологиями, обеспечивает наилучшее качество изображения». 

*Премиальные опции для комфортной игры*

Как и более ранние модели из серии AGON, AG271UG имеет ряд функций для повышения комфорта, производительности и сохранения хорошего самочувствия профессиональных геймеров. Для здоровой осанки во время игры подставка AOC Ergo Dial Base позволяет пользователям настроить угол наклона, поворота и высоту экрана (на подставку нанесена шкала с отметками). Для того чтобы не допустить напряжение глаз, монитор оснащен технологией AOC Flicker Free, которая устраняет мерцание. Технология AOC Low Blue Light уменьшает воздействие потенциально опасного коротковолнового синего света. Для получения дополнительного преимущества в игре функция AOC Shadow Control осветляет слишком темные области экрана, не затрагивая при этом остальную часть изображения. Помимо уже перечисленных опций, монитор имеет выдвижной держатель для гарнитуры, чтобы безопасно размещать ее в перерывах между матчами. А удобная ручка для переноски позволяет без труда транспортировать дисплей.

Монитор AOC AGON AG271UG поступит в продажу в апреле 2017 года. Рекомендованная производителем цена составляет 1793,99 белорусских рублей.

*Спецификация AG271UG:*

Дисплей: 27″ (68.6 см) IPS с частотой обновления 60 Гц
Разрешение: 3840 x 2160 пикселей
Технология синхронизации: G-SYNC
Входной сигнал:
•1 x HDMI
•1 x DisplayPort
•4 x USB 3.0
•Аудиовыход
•Вход/выход для микрофона
Отличительные характеристики:
•Подставка AOC Ergo Dial Base 
•Стереодинамики
•Время отклика 4 мс GtG
Презентация в Европе: Апрель 2017
Рекомендованная производителем цена: 799 €

----------

